# Washington-Baltimore area



## had8ley (Jul 16, 2006)

Had a class to attend in D.C. last week. Hopped on the Acela at BWI for the short jaunt to D.C. The conductor saw my RR ID and let me sit in the first class car which was last out next to the northbound engine. Those single sided seats sure are comfortable. Got up and walked back to the cafe or bistro car. Sure is different than the regular cafes with stool seating and plenty of room to move around. The bistro area, with stools and a counter, is about the same size as the old smoking sections that the Heritage lounge cars had. I was surprised to see that Amtrak even has a desk with a table lamp for the conductor in one of the coach or "business" class cars. There is no coach class on Acela. Pulled into WAS right on schedule.

The 25 minute ride was just enough to wet my appetite for more. But what happened next was a huge surprise. I wandered through the shops at Union Station then just accidentally walked across the street towards the old Post Office instead of the Capital Building. The Feds sure have gotten creative. They have painted the 4 foot concrete barriers green to match the grass that they are placed on in order to stop anyone from gaining unauthorized access. Back to the Post Office; I really wanted to take a tour as it is now a museum. I was too late but found a lively micro-brewery called Capitol City Brewhouse in the same building. I had some of the best in house brewed beer that I had tasted in a long time. The bartender asked me if I wanted some Happy Hour h'ors douerves. I ordered the Mayland crad dip with colored totilla chips. I had so much that I had to share it with those around me. For four dollars it probably is the cheapest thing in Washington.

The next day I awoke at 4:30 a.m. in oder to catch a 6 something flight. When I got to the airport the ticket agent said, "Oh, they didn't call you and tell you the flight was cancelled?" Kinda reminds me of some of our Amtrak adventures. BWI has just completed a beautiful International Terminal that I had plenty of time to explore. When I got on the escalator the "Light Rail" sign caught my eye. For $1.10 I rode all the way from BWI airport to Penn Sation In Baltimore and return. The train is clean, efficient and manned by one person. You go from suburbia to inner city but oh the sights! I don't know of too many cities that have so many bridges. Camden Yards is a real treat to the eye- especially after knowing what the area used to look like. What I did not know was that there is another stadium within a half mile of the O's home.

Trying to return to the airport I just missed the BWI train and had a 12:59 p.m. flight. The light rail couldn't go fast enough but finally stopped (and terminated)at BWI at 12:20 p.m. I did make my flight by the skin of my knuckles but I'll never forget my "Baltimore adventure."


----------



## Lennie (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm thinking the light rail you took to BWI was the MARC train, am i right?


----------



## had8ley (Jul 21, 2006)

Lennie said:


> I'm thinking the light rail you took to BWI was the MARC train, am i right?


No, I think the MARC train is a heavy rail train with an engine and coaches. It mainly runs between BWI and Washington Union Station for $6. Amtrak costs almost twice as much on a Regional train ($11.)This train was more of a subway type train. What was unique about the trip was that it started in the country and within 15 minutes we were rolling down the streets of downtown Baltimore on street level; just like the street cars of old. What was really interesting was that we rode for over an hour for only $1.10 and nobody ever asked us for our tickets. It's not like the D.C. metro where you have to present your ticket when you get off the train. If I rememeber correctly I saw a sign that said MTA which I believe stands for Maryland Transit Authority. I think MARC is run by the state but is a separate entity. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Lennie (Jul 21, 2006)

Well there is a light rail system in Baltimore but it only runs from BWI north. The only things I can think of are MARC and Amtrak


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, Baltimore is north of BWI. He *did* say he went to Baltimore.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 21, 2006)

Lennie said:


> Well there is a light rail system in Baltimore but it only runs from BWI north. The only things I can think of are MARC and Amtrak


Actually we had to get off the "Cromwell" light rail which goes further south than BWI. We had to wait quite a while for the train that terminates at BWI.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jul 22, 2006)

Lennie said:


> I'm thinking the light rail you took to BWI was the MARC train, am i right?


*What is missing was that after his tour of DC, he returned to Baltimore by either Amtrak or MARC.*

* *

*The next day he got to BWI airport only to find the flight was cancelled, and then discovered the Light Rail.*


----------



## had8ley (Jul 23, 2006)

JAChooChoo said:


> Lennie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking the light rail you took to BWI was the MARC train, am i right?
> ...


!00% correct...


----------



## had8ley (Jul 23, 2006)

had8ley said:


> The next day I awoke at 4:30 a.m. in oder to catch a 6 something flight. When I got to the airport the ticket agent said, "Oh, they didn't call you and tell you the flight was cancelled?" Kinda reminds me of some of our Amtrak adventures. BWI has just completed a beautiful International Terminal that I had plenty of time to explore. When I got on the escalator the "Light Rail" sign caught my eye. For $1.10 I rode all the way from BWI airport to Penn Sation In Baltimore and return.


Sorry, I saw so much I jumbled the two days together. Typical tourist !!!


----------

